# Ya'll got me intersted



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

I have been watching this section very closely. All of you take excellent pictures and are just awesome to look at. Since all of these great pictures I decided to take my camera with me out in the boat and see if I could find some "good photo opps" 

With that said these pictures are from Trinity Bay on Monday evening. The two with the wake is us going out to fish, the other is while we were drifting and I looked up and thought I have got to take a picture for 2Cool. (Thats when you know you read this board too long!!!!)

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Welcome and thanks for posting! The water looks great in your pictures, wish I had been out there. I know what you mean about taking pics with 2cool in mind. I have a folder in "my pictures" labeled 2cool that I started just for this forum.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I like the wake shots. The light on a wake in the morning is special and you've got a good eye to spot something interesting like that. Here's one I took last summer with a similar look to the water. I took a couple of just the wake, but can't seem to find them!


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Pod-- I wish I could say we had good results, the tide was moving like crazy and the only thing that bit was the shell on the bottom, but the main thing is that we were fishing!!!

Bruce--Thanks, That morning the sun was nowhere to be found but that evening it just looked "2good" not to take a picture


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I guess we all think alike, here is a wake pic I took last spring. I was out running the boat by myself....my Daughter asked who was driving if I was taking pics. 

Bruce J, those are some serious looking reels!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey Pod, that's a NO WAKE ZONE!! Slow down!!







Just kidding......Great pics!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Pod, I took that shot in Honolulu. We chartered the "Magic" a 65 footer for the day of trolling hitless for 8 hours through "4-7 foot seas". Those big reels never got any action.

I took the previous shot in the morning when we were still full of foolish optimism. That's my older son on the deck. As the hours of tossing around in the seas wore on, my younger son suffered in the cabin. Here's his pic, which I've titled "Mal de Mer". It pretty well summed up the day!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Welcome, agteacher ... I like that first one ... makes me want to get out on the water now!

Here's one coming in from an offshore run last June ... luckily we were already in the ICW when the storm came up outa nowhere. 

Can you say WOT?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Pelican,

Boy! I hope you outran that beastly-looking cloud!

BTW, guys, here's why I *can't* post up a "wake" photo. But I'll give you a good sunrise shot from Salt Lake (north of Drum Bay and Nick's Lake).


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Very nice Shots Randy. 
Last pic looks like your fishin Beasley's reef. 

bruce thats a very good pic too - Would make a good Cover photo for a off-Shore Magazine

Bob , you pic reminds me of a mansfield day . cept we had to go thru that to get home.

Dave


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Found a few wake pics.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Now, THAT's the way to fish, Marcus!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

great shots all around guys.. keep em comin


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Dave your right we were right infront of T-head pier---good eye


----------

